# Habe nochmal ein paar Fragen zum Overclocking eines Core 2 Quad xD



## Fermi-Player2964 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß das solche Prozessoren nicht mehr aktuell sind und dieser Thread und daher sicherlich für viele langweilig ist. Aber ich besitze noch so eine CPU.

Ich würde gerne meinen Q9300 übertakten. Ich habe bis jetzt schon viele Einstellungen ausprobiert, jedoch bin ich nicht so richtig zufrieden. Ich hatte jetzt die ganze Zeit mein Board auf 400 MHz FSB gestellt, mit 2.1V bei den RAMs, 1.25V Vcore, PCIe auf 100 MHz. Den Rest auf Auto. Das lief eine ganze weile gut, bis ich auf einmal mehrmals Bluescreens bekam. Meistens laut Ereignisprotokoll: Schwerwiegender Hardwarefehler. Prozessorkern 1,2 und 3. Ereignis ID 18.
Außerdem stand da noch was mit Bus-Fehler. Habe mich dann mal belesen und die Voltage der NB fest eingestellt auf minimal und bin dann langsam hoch gegangen. Hat nicht geholfen. Kriege ihn einfach nicht auf 3.0 GHz stabil.

Welche Werte sollte man noch einstellen und mit welcher Vcore sollte man starten.? Hatte die ganze Zeit 1.25 Vcore. Sobald ich wieder auf Standard-Takt zurückstelle reichem im Idle 1.112 Vcore. Unter Last 1.168.

Reichen da nicht vielleicht 1.2V??

Vielen Dank


----------



## JonnyJonson (10. Juli 2013)

Hi,

wenn die Temperatur passt einfach mal die Vcore erhöhen, max laut Intel 1,3625V.

mfg

Edit: Ansonsten mal hier schauen [How-To] Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad Overclocking


----------

